# Battery not holding charge



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi My dad has a htc evo 4g and all of sudden battery will not hold a charge. I am a droid x owner so I don't know where to go for information on the evo any help would be awesome . thank you


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to buy a replacement battery from Sprint or off of Ebay. If you go the Ebay route make sure it is OEM, I can tell you nightmare stories of cheap batteries that I have dealt with.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If it's under warranty, you might be able to head to a Sprint repair center, use some big words, and they'll swap it for you.


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

actually it might be the cord, acting like its charging but it isnt, i have had two usb charging cords do this to me, i have 4 batteries 2 extended and 2 1750 MaH batteries all of which are perfect condition but my cords were messed up, so i wasted over 150 bucks on batteries before finding the problem (charging cord)


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

"SC trailbuilder said:


> Hi My dad has a htc evo 4g and all of sudden battery will not hold a charge. I am a droid x owner so I don't know where to go for information on the evo any help would be awesome . thank you


You said that your dad's evo 'will nor hold a charge' and that tells me that it is charging (charging LED illuminates). If that is the case then I would think that the battery is no longer working. If the charging LED is not illuminating then get either a new USB cable or USB wall connector.

via the RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

DougJamal said:


> You said that your dad's evo 'will nor hold a charge' and that tells me that it is charging (charging LED illuminates). If that is the case then I would think that the battery is no longer working. If the charging LED is not illuminating then get either a new USB cable or USB wall connector.
> 
> via the RootzWiki Forums app


i would love to agree with you doug, your usually right but the cord i had that didnt work still lights up the LED light, if it when you try to charge it, and it gets to 100 kinda fast, making up believe its fully charged when it isnt, its is probably the cable. which i hope it is the cable you can find those a h*ll of alot cheaper than a battery. but like doug said its probably the battery.


----------



## imheroldman (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha first post here!

I will second the bad cord theory. 
Had the same thing happen. this will also happen with loose outlets in the wall.


----------

